# Experience gained after ACS Assessment



## june14ashish (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi friends 

I got positive assesment in march month and experience counted as 7 years 9 months ( after June 2008) . I will need to wait until June 2016 to get complete 8 years of experience so I asked the same question to ACS ( Official mail address) .

CO Replied back and saying if I want to get exp up to June 2016 then either I have to review or lodge new application with ACS at that time to assess that exp from March 2016 till June 2016. 

I am surprised with that reply because I have read in many forums that if the employer is same and it's just 3 to 4 months experience gained after ACS assesment then we simply can show our payslips and latest employer letter but CO'S comments have just confused me if I will again have to go through ACS assesment for just 3 months exp to be added to get full points for experience ??

I hopr this is very common problem so anyone faced similar situation . Please suggest. Thanks


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

june14ashish said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I got positive assesment in march month and experience counted as 7 years 9 months ( after June 2008) . I will need to wait until June 2016 to get complete 8 years of experience so I asked the same question to ACS ( Official mail address) .
> 
> ...


If youbare EOI ready then lodge it by June and while putting the dates for current employment from date has to be mentioned but the To Date should be left blank that the ways skill select will calculate the employment until that particular date which would give you additional points

I am live example I lodged my EOI with 60 points in July and in September my 8 years were completed due to which skill select added 5 additional points and the DOE had the time stamp when the points changed


----------



## june14ashish (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi vikas.

Thanks for your valuable inputs.

So did you just submit salary slips as a proof for those months (july-sep) once you received ITA and they accepted it ?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

june14ashish said:


> Hi vikas.
> 
> Thanks for your valuable inputs.
> 
> So did you just submit salary slips as a proof for those months (july-sep) once you received ITA and they accepted it ?


Yes Ashish got the latest salary slip while visa lodge and uploaded to the immi account. It worked fine for me.


----------



## june14ashish (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks buddy for sharing your experience


----------



## MSanthoshKumar11 (Jan 25, 2017)

*Experience after changing the employer*

Hi Vikas,

I got positive skill assessment when was working with my previous employer. I changed my job and joined in new company in the same role. I would like to add new employer experience to gain additional points.

My question is do I need to go reassessment of skills to gain additional points for new employer work experience?

or 

Just submitting reference letter and Salary Slips from new employer would be fine?

Please clarify my confusion




vikaschandra said:


> Yes Ashish got the latest salary slip while visa lodge and uploaded to the immi account. It worked fine for me.


----------



## MrsDP (Jul 18, 2017)

MSanthoshKumar11 said:


> Hi Vikas,
> 
> I got positive skill assessment when was working with my previous employer. I changed my job and joined in new company in the same role. I would like to add new employer experience to gain additional points.
> 
> ...


Does anyone know the answer to this? just had a positive skills assessment but my husband starts a new job next mth - same code and job, different company...


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

MrsDP said:


> Does anyone know the answer to this? just had a positive skills assessment but my husband starts a new job next mth - same code and job, different company...


I believe that will require a new assessment if you wish the experience to be used for points. Look at it this way: would your husband's old boss be able to confirm his role in the new employer if he/she were contacted?


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

MrsDP said:


> Does anyone know the answer to this? just had a positive skills assessment but my husband starts a new job next mth - same code and job, different company...


Ideally, it will be a new employment episode, a re-assessment will be required


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Friends, 
Please advise if I need to do another ACS assesment in my case as described below,

- I have already submitted my EOI with 60 points ( 4+ years experience at Comapny A)
- My points will change to 65 on November 2017 ( Due to 5 years experience with Company A)
- If I change job after January 2018 and join Company B.

Do I have to do a ACS re-assesment? 
Note that I will update EOI with new Company B details but will not claim any points under Company B.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

JHubble said:


> Hi Friends,
> Please advise if I need to do another ACS assesment in my case as described below,
> 
> - I have already submitted my EOI with 60 points ( 4+ years experience at Comapny A)
> ...


If you don't want to claim points for Company B, no reassessment is necessary 

Cheers


----------



## JHubble (Apr 19, 2016)

newbienz said:


> If you don't want to claim points for Company B, no reassessment is necessary
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for clearing my confusion.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonia1 (May 15, 2019)

Hi Everyone..plz respond to my query.
I have done my ACS in June 2018.I have switched to new company in Nov 2018.Now while submitting EOI I cannot show experience of new company because ACS is not done for that. If I am giving end date for previous company my points are getting decreased by 5. What should I do now? Should I go for new ACS or can submit the documents for new employer later when got invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sonia1 said:


> Hi Everyone..plz respond to my query.
> I have done my ACS in June 2018.I have switched to new company in Nov 2018.Now while submitting EOI I cannot show experience of new company because ACS is not done for that. If I am giving end date for previous company my points are getting decreased by 5. What should I do now? Should I go for new ACS or can submit the documents for new employer later when got invite?


You cannot claim points for new experience until you have the positive assessment order in hand
Till then you have to mark it as non relevant in the EOI 

So you have to decide if you want to spend the money for a fresh assessment or sacrifice 5 points


Cheers


----------

